# Beam Engine (its Brian's fault)



## Rolland (Aug 25, 2009)

I finished the beam engine Brian has drawn up. I have to say that it is one of the best designs I have made. The engine is the same one he has published in Home Workshop magazine. I got the plans about a month ago and was working on it while trying to sort out the hit and miss. Sometimes I have to walk away from something before the light comes on. 
The plans are easy to follow and other than a couple of setups I had not done before was easy to build. 
It will run on 5 pounds of air and will self start on about 15 pounds. At five pounds it will run at about 15 or 20 rpm. I cranked it up to 30 pounds and it will really get the rpms. 
So Brian  :bow: good job! 

I have to get a video camera somehow ???


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 25, 2009)

Rolland  said:
			
		

> I have to get a video camera somehow ???



Why yes you do lest you incur the wrath of indifference.

I'd like to see it.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 25, 2009)

Roland---Thats a beauty!!! Great job. I love it when people build things from the plans I put up. Thats got to be worth a karma point------Brian


----------



## deere_x475guy (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice job Rolland!


----------



## rake60 (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful build of Brian's design Rolland! :bow:
Kudos to both of you!

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Aug 25, 2009)

Great Job Rolland. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice Job Roland! :bow:

Dave


----------



## hitandmissman (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice job indeed. I am going to put this on my list of engines to make.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Aug 26, 2009)

:bow: !!! All right !! Brian you should feel like a proud father or grandfather watching one of your babies come to life


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 26, 2009)

Well said Mike ;D ............. very well done both of you :bow:

CC


----------

